# Enterprises offered iPhone authentication app



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The iPhone can now be used as an authenticator in accessing enterprise applications and resource.

RSA, The Security Division of EMC, announced the availability of the RSA SecurID Software Token for iPhone Devices that enables an iPhone to be used as an RSA SecurID authenticator, providing convenient and cost-effective two-factor authentication to enterprise applications and resources.

The RSA SecurID Software Token App is now available on the App Store at no charge. The required RSA SecurID software token seed as well as RSA Authentication Manager - the software that powers the RSA SecurID system - are both available for purchase worldwide.

"We are rolling out the RSA token to those using iPhones at our company and the feedback has been very positive. Our associates always have their iPhones right by their side and prefer not to carry a hardware token," said Rajeev Ravindran, Vice President and Chief Technology Officer, JM Family Enterprises.

"We have been users of software tokens from RSA on other smartphones for years, so the move to support the iPhone was an easy decision. The new token is simple to deploy and easy to use."

The new RSA SecurID Software Token for iPhone is engineered to generate a one-time password that changes every 60 seconds, enabling secure access to enterprise applications and resources. The product complements the existing range of authentication methods offered by RSA, giving customers a choice in the way they assure identities to a system, resource or information based on risk, cost and convenience.


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=119790


----------

